# bricklayer thinking of moving to canada



## ethan130101 (Sep 3, 2008)

Can anybody give me some advice please, i am a time served bricklayer thinking of emigrating to Canada with my wife and 2 young children. I am wanting to know what part of canada you would recommend moving to for the best job offers, and also what the winter months are like for working out there as a brickie and if you get much work over the winter. thanks


----------



## leigh.g. (Sep 3, 2008)

I personally have been pulled towards british columbia or alberta provinces. the weather does seem better there. they are desperate for bricklayers in vancouver at the moment due to the winter olympics being held there in 2010. but even when that work is complete there are still lots of up and coming cities that will need you. 

The weather varies there from nice summers to cold winters. vancouver doesn't get too cold compared to other provinces in canada. some places average -25 but i think vancouver averages -1 on cold days. i may be wrong about this though and i don't know how work will be for you at this time of year. sorry i couldnt be of more help.


----------

